# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v2.27.13. FRP remove for BG2-*** and BGO-***

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Sigma Software v.2.27.13**MTK Tab:*1. Added *Remove FRP* operation for *Huawei*:*♦ MediaPad T3 7
♦ BG2-W09* 2. Added *Remove FRP* operation for Spreadtrum based Huawei devices (in a test mode):*♦ BG2-U01
♦ BG2-U03
♦ Mediapad T2 7.0
♦ BGO-L03*Perform operation on MTK->Service tab.3. Improved work processes for *Huawei CRO/LYO* series*Android ADB Tab:*New MTK smartphones in the list:*♦ Acer S56* (MT6572) *♦ Lava R1* (MT6735)الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

